# Looking for remote billing position



## ajijon (Jan 2, 2011)

I am a highly motivated individual with five years of experience in medical billing. I have an Associate's Degree as a medical office assistant. I am currently working on my CPC certification. I am interested in a part time remote medical billing position.

I would welcome the opportunity to further discuss my skills and this position. I have enclosed my resume for your review. I look forward to hearing from you.


Objective

Seeking a position as a remote medical biller 

Summary of Qualifications

-Proficient in Microsoft Office for Windows
-Detail-oriented and knowledgeable of all office functions, with a solid background in the medical field
-Excellent telephone and customer service skills
-Ability to work in a fast paced environment

Experience

09/2008-present 	Dr. Nancy Lentine 	Little Falls, NJ
Medical Receptionist

-Daily responsibilities included assuring the readiness of the reception area, opening the building at the designated time and having all front desk activities fully operational at the start of business hours. 

-Scheduling appointments

-Answering the telephone

-Computerized data entry of patient information

01/2008-09/2008	Horizon Blue Cross Blue Shield of NJ	Newark, NJ
Managed Care Coordinator

-Computerized data entry for authorizations for medical surgeries and other medical procedures

-ICD-9 and CPT coding and medical terminology

-Incorporate excellent customer service to ensure customer satisfaction

06/2004-01/2008	Advanced Aesthetic Associates	Englewood, NJ
Medical Receptionist/ Biller and Coder

-Daily responsibilities included assuring the readiness of the reception area, opening the building at the designated time and having all front desk activities fully operational at the start of business hours. Manage a medical front desk in areas of manual and computerized scheduling, billing, and medical/insurance records management, including major carriers such as Medicare and Medicaid.

-Scheduling appointments, surgeries, and meetings, insurance claim follow ups and verification, posting payments, claim submission, and CPT/ICD-9 coding

-Filing and organization of patients' medical record , computerized data entry of patient information, maintained patient medical test results

-Accurately applied payments to patient accounts.  Researched and resolved incorrect payments and EOB rejections. Provided insurance companies with corrected information.

Education

2004-2007	Bergen Community College	Paramus, NJ
Medical Office Assistant A.A.S Degree Program

References

References are available on request.


----------

